# unmapped memory



## simpleton (Apr 29, 2002)

Whats up all!

I own an iMac and i love it! BUT...

Once in a while on some program and all the time on others, I get an error: UNMAPPED MEMORY EXCEPTION ERROR -and the program closes down!

I've tried turing off Virtual Memory, reinstalling the program, rebooting, even reinstalling the OS, searched the net for answers- and got nothing!!!... What's the deal?

The main program that always gives this error is "Nanosaur" (a dinosaur shoot-em-up game that used to work on my system)


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

I'd be curious to see a copy of your current extension & control panel set. Are you running any RAM compression products like "RAM Doubler"? Do you have Virtual Memory enabled? If so, how much?

I liked Nanosaur...I used to have a red iMac at work that came with Nanosaur...I spent many an hour running around...;-)

-Adam


----------



## simpleton (Apr 29, 2002)

i'll attach the file if you're willing to look at it for me..
i usually have virtual memory off- but sometimes i put it on the recommended amount. I do not have ram-doubler-

I haven't done a defragment utility in a while- i will do that soon to see if it help.

thanks- I love nanosaur too..


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

I'd be happy to take a look at the extension set. 

Have you tried increasing the amount of memory assigned to Nanosaur? For some reason I think that may have something to do with it. If you need assistance increasing the amount of RAM to the application, please let me know and I'll post info. Also, is there an error code that pops up along with the "UNMAPPED MEMORY" error message?

Best,

-Adam


----------

